# Kitten found, when is it ok to adopt her?



## LizzyC (Jun 21, 2017)

I've had a kitten that's been coming in my garden since Sunday. She was with one of my cats. She's very affectionate and friendly. She snuck in the house on that Sunday and when I spotted her eating food, I grabbed her and put her back outside and stopped her coming in again. Since Sunday though, she has not left my garden. She has been crying at night at the back door, sleeping in the shade and just hanging out with one of my cats. 

I took her to the vets yesterday, she hasn't been microchipped and they fed her, she was starving  She's around 6 months old. Has a collar, seems healthy enough, just a little thin. They gave me some food to take back with me and to feed her but away from the house which I have done. It doesn't look like she's leaving any time soon. 

I have posted on all local Facebook groups/Cats Protection/RSPCA/Lost and Found websites to no avail. I've knocked on doors on all the surrounding streets and left messages in the local shops. 

She's breaking my heart, and obviously likes us....I'm scared to get too attached in case the owner is found. I can't bear the thought of a family missing their little cat  But at the same time, she needs some love, I want to take her in, get her neutered (which the vet doesn't think she has been), de-flea her and get her vaccines done. How long should I leave it before I 'adopt' her?

Help - she's pulling at my heart strings ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You need to give her original owners time to respond to your adverts. I'd give them a couple of weeks but if your vet doesn't think she has been spayed I would bring her into the house. I do understand it will be upsetting if her previous owner does turn up but at least give them a chance


----------



## LizzyC (Jun 21, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> You need to give her original owners time to respond to your adverts. I'd give them a couple of weeks but if your vet doesn't think she has been spayed I would bring her into the house. I do understand it will be upsetting if her previous owner does turn up but at least give them a chance


That's why I'm so torn. I don't want to take her off anyone, but don't want to get too attached just in case, plus don't want her to be on her own outside (and getting pregnant)  SO hard!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She has a collar so obviously defiantly has an owner, I would give them a couple of weeks at the very least. Can be very easy to miss a lost cat advert online


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Smuge said:


> She has a collar so obviously defiantly has an owner,


I can never see the point of a collar as an accessory only, why not put a disc on it? Even if it's a flea collar you could use it for ID Maybe they were going to get chip done with the spay, but even so, a collar on its own is pointless IMO.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree @Calivine, I have never understood the point of a collar just as a fashion accessory! :Banghead

@LizzyC - have you knocked on all neighbours' doors in your street and asked if she belongs to them? And to any houses whose gardens back on to yours? Could be she has escaped from her home. But as lymorelynn says if kitty is 6mths old then she could easily get pregnant - if she is not so already.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am afraid you are in the toughest of situations.
As a cat lover, you will want to bring her inside, feed and water her and in a week or so you may even start the much needed vet treatment BUT you still need to accept that someone may come forward and claim her after all of that.
If it were me I would do all I could to find the previous owner but she would be safely tucked up in my home while I carried out the search.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Absolutely @Paddypaws


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Can you keep her inside so at least she is safe and not able to get pregnant if she isnt spayed? 

Advertise everywhere, knock on doors etc and give it a while longer


----------



## LizzyC (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, really helping! I let her in last night, she came and had some food (was so hungry). She had a little wander around the house. One of my cats (male) followed her but they seem to get on fine, no growls or hisses, just being very 'careful' around each other. The other cat though (female), at first she let her walk through the house, then she followed her and growled, then as she walked past, lashed out with a smack. The kitten left just after that. Went back in the garden. She seems happy out there! I've opened the shed so she has shelter. Got up this morning and left the door open again but she didn't come in, just lazing about in the garden so left her to it.

I've tied a note around her collar saying 'is this your cat? call me on......' just in case she goes home I know where she's from in case it happens again.... but to be honest it doesn't seem she's going any where.

I've got another couple of streets and houses to try in the area, plus I'm printing posters off to put up on my way home tonight. After that I'm out!!

If my kitten was missing, I'd call RSPCA/Cat's Protection etc, even if it's an older person maybe who doesn't use social media and internet, surely they'd still call places?!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh that collar is on way too tight and it is very dangerous as it has a buckle not a safety release catch.
If it were me I would take that collar off and keep the cat inside away from your other cats, in a bedroom perhaps with a litter tray and water bowl.


----------



## LizzyC (Jun 21, 2017)

These


Paddypaws said:


> Oh gosh that collar is on way too tight and it is very dangerous as it has a buckle not a safety release catch.
> If it were me I would take that collar off and keep the cat inside away from your other cats, in a bedroom perhaps with a litter tray and water bowl.


These photos were when she first came in the garden. I've not taken it off just in case she does go home. I have redone it though so it fits better for her. As much as I want her in, I'm letting her do it in her own time taking into account my cats aswell.

Has anyone used Feliway before? The diffuser things?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Of course you must take your own cats into consideration which is why introductions must always be done slowly and carefully and any newcomer...even a short stay visitor...should be kept separate from the resident cats.


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

Attach a note to her collar with your contact details on. Then let her outside and do not feed her for 24 hours. If she has a home she should go home for food and the owners should contact you. If you hear nothing, then you can safely assume that at least for now she isn't being cared for and I personally would then take her indoors and flea/worm treat her.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I would feed her and give her a temporary home at least, also if you have the money you should vaccinate her. But I would give the owners some time before neutering her in case they want kittens


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nyah626 said:


> I would feed her and give her a temporary home at least, also if you have the money you should vaccinate her. But *I would give the owners some time before neutering her in case they want kittens*


Completely disagree. If no owners are forthcoming the first thing OP should do is spay her. It doesn't sound like the owners are actively looking for her but they need a chance to see the adverts. However it is in the best interest for the cat, OP and the 'owners' that this little girl is not allowed to get pregnant by any old possibly diseased Tom cat.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> Completely disagree. If no owners are forthcoming the first thing OP should do is spay her. It doesn't sound like the owners are actively looking for her but they need a chance to see the adverts. However it is in the best interest for the cat, OP and the 'owners' that this little girl is not allowed to get pregnant by any old possibly diseased Tom cat.


You know that is true it is just that when I was about 10 I lost my kitten and if I had lost his mother who my mum actually liked I would have been sad that she wasn't able to have her first and only litter, you're right just childhood memories


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Nyah626 said:


> in case they want kittens


They already have one kitten that they have not bothered to microchip...make sure this one doesn't produce more. She is really lovely (great whiskers and eyebrows...really cute girl!).


----------

